# InkSoft Invites Customers to Participate In Limited Touchscreen Kiosk Beta Program



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Inksoft has released a beta version of a new touchscreen kiosk program, and it’s looking for interested Inksoft customers to sign up for consideration by Monday, November 3. This feature will be of interest to any decorator who wants to add a retail kiosk to its store or showroom. 

The new touchscreen kiosk software is specifically designed to be used with a finger swipe vs. a mouse and offers many of the most popular features offered in the regular Inksoft online Design Studio. Customers start out with home screen, which can be customized with any background. It offers buttons for home, back, shopping cart, or profile, which allows a person to either sign up or sign in. 

Buyers then choose from a “get started” button or “browse our catalog” button. The get started button prompts the customer through the process of creating a design. The browse catalog button allows a user to see if the right product is available before starting the design process. 

An online video walks the viewer through all the features available and explains how to use the program. To view the video go to InkSoft Touchscreen Kiosk Beta Program | InkSoft. To be considered for the beta program, there is a registration form at the bottom of this page.

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

